# X1900GT problams



## sagi_10 (Jun 15, 2006)

hello every body 
I have a x1900gt video card and i know that i can increase the volteg of x1900 seirs
but whan i enter ati toll 2.5 14 beta the option of volteg dose not apere...
why is that??
whan can i increase the volteg of my card with ati tool??


----------



## naineo (Jun 17, 2006)

*Same question*

I have X1900GT too, same problem... Overclocker for X1800-X1900 series change voltage with no problem, but ATITOOL not. Please help! (sorry for my english)


----------



## hot_fifty (Jun 17, 2006)

just use overclocker


----------



## naineo (Jun 17, 2006)

:shadedshu Overclocker dont have a profile, i must manual overclock every time boot win


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2006)

try if this build of atitool works on the x1900 gt

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.25_GT.exe


----------



## hot_fifty (Jun 17, 2006)

ok nice wizzard.. have you uys tested it on X1900GT?


----------



## naineo (Jun 17, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> try if this build of atitool works on the x1900 gt
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.25_GT.exe



Oh, thanx W1zzard...


----------



## hot_fifty (Jun 17, 2006)

super nice... thx so much.. Have you realize that 2d movies fucks up if core voltage is high enough like 1,5 vgpu... That´s irritating me.. Please solve the bug


----------



## SPHERE (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks w1zz your awesome  

the tray icon is no longer showing up for me though but its all good 

thanks again dude


----------



## sleepeeg3 (Jun 20, 2006)

hot_fifty said:
			
		

> super nice... thx so much.. Have you realize that 2d movies fucks up if core voltage is high enough like 1,5 vgpu... That´s irritating me.. Please solve the bug


That sounds like a problem with the card.


----------



## hot_fifty (Jun 20, 2006)

with atitool GT.. When I watch movie than the clock goes gown and no duzzy screen...


----------

